# Head shaker.....



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

So yesterday, the wife and I go into a local café for coffees.  Girl at the front counter served us.  Attractive, 20-ish, wearing a work-appropriate top that ended at her waist and tight black leggings.  O.k. so far appropriate for a coffee place.  Strapped to her right thigh, with some kind of a mnfctrd elastic holster, was her cell phone......  James Bond, eat yer heart out....

Had to give my head a shake.  O.K., yeah most servers have their cellphone jammed in their rear pocket, never paid it much thought.  And, yeah, it figures, that with those tight black leggings, the girl has no pockets.

But-tumm,---ah the "old fart" in me would tell the girl to shove the phone in her locker, or wherever she keeps her coat and purse.  Owner was right beside her, so he must have o.k.'d the said fashion item.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

It's amazing how attached people have become to their cellphones, especially it seems the younger generation and by that I mean people in their 20s and younger.   Maybe it's the "old fart" in me but I wonder why they need to be so connected all the time?


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Um....im afraid my viewpoint will be somewhat........tainted
my friend, even though Im older than you. This due to my 
being, and having grown up in Sothern Calif, Los Angeles area.
The image you describe seems quite docile to me, as I prepare
to go about my day no doubt encountering school girls with
so much eyeshadow they look beaten, young guys standing in
line with their shorts around their knees proudly displaying a full 
10 inches of their....boxer shorts, pulling up beside a classic chevy 
with open windows while my own vibrate from the loud rap music 
pouring into the open air, containing many words i couldnt bring 
myself to say aloud even secluded in a forest...and of course a ....
colorful.... waitress or two trying to assert their individuality while 
serving folks their coffee and vittles. There she stands, one in particular
at a ....family type restaurant we frequent, with her tats crawling
up her arm (and down a thigh) her lip piercings, her glitter nails, all 
topped off with a 3 inch wide streak of bright purple hair running through the
dirty blonde. "Im sorry could you repeat that about the special?"
(because i couldnt understand a word of it due to that tongue
ring of yours. Its like learning a whole new language)
And yet, in the end....I find myself considering her kind of cute.
What is WRONG with me?? Oh yeah, Ive been in LA too long, that's all.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Being connected to your phone disconnects you from the present, which is where life actually happens.

_Yes I realize you are in labor dear, but your screams are making it difficult for me to concentrate on my tweeting! :~) :~) :~)_


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Foodpump, your in Vancouver BC, I know there is much worse than that. We go through Nelson BC to go up to Ainsworth Hot Springs. This is a small town with a hippy feel of the 70's. Nothing surprises me in todays world. When I really think I've seen it all I go through Portland, Oregon and it shows me more than I can handle.

leeniek, you are an old fart!


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

Meezenplaz said:


> Um....im afraid my viewpoint will be somewhat........tainted
> my friend, even though Im older than you. This due to my
> being, and having grown up in Sothern Calif, Los Angeles area.
> The image you describe seems quite docile to me, as I prepare
> ...


Move to the sfv and hang out in BH. ;-)

It's a different world we live in now.

In the workplace, in my experience, personal phone calls were not allowed.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Meezenplaz said:


> And yet, in the end....I find myself considering her kind of cute.
> What is WRONG with me??


Nothing. I sometimes feel the same way. If they can do their job, then who cares? Maybe it's because I live in NYC?

Starbucks doesn't allow visible tats. I personally hate starbucks, but the woman I saw had bandaids all over her hands and wrists. I asked why and she said "policy." Tattoos are relatively ubiquitous nowadays. Why so conservative and stringent? For a coffee shop catering to hipsters and the lowest common denominator? Outliers should be embraced, not ostracized. Within reason of course, but that is where the confusion/ arguments start.

As far as phones? Again. As long as they do their jobs and are attentive. Even if you are working, it doesn't mean your employer owns you. You have the right to coordinate your life while at work. Within reason, of course. You are not a slave to the owner for the entire 8-10 hour shift. Todays method of communication is immediate. Not like in the old days when people would wait a 24 hours to get back to you and were more proactive about scheduling their lives.

I was at the METropolitan Museum cafe in New York, and I had to practically stand up and wave like I was stranded on an island to get the waitstaff's attention. They purposefully ignored customers, and stood by their station like soldiers guarding the palace. They had uniforms and looked all the same = Wactors or actor wannabees. They were too good to provide water or the missing butter. That was for the hispanic runners and busboys.

I'm far more concerned with people texting and driving, or texting and walking, or texting while in a movie theater. Or talking loudly on a bus or train.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*LOL ... "The World of Entitlement".*

I'm not sayin', I'm just sayin' ... I don't know about _Starbucks' _policy, in general, but by my house lots of the coffee workers have visible tatts. Whenever I'm in place with a no service kinda attitude ... I just start tossing stuff around ... like launching stuff with a spoon-catapult. People start moving. My wife usually gets ready to walk out.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I guess I should clarify a bit...Its not the server's choice of clothing or how she wants to assert herself.Its just that she has her phone strapped to her leg....Now, I'm going to assume that she has some kind of house key, car key, or bike key, that she has some kind of wallet with some kind of money and some kind of I.D.But these aren't strapped to her leg, those are probably sitting in a locker or drawer.O.k. Yes I am an employer, and yes, I expect employees to work for me for the hours I pay them. However, like many employers, my employees have two coffee breaks and one lunch break per shift. It goes without saying, that what you do on your break is your business. In other words you have the opportunity to check your phone every two hours. I also have a soft spot for working Moms and know they have to check in with their kids, or employees who have elderly at home to look after. But a pretty 20-something?I dunno, seeing a phone stuck in a back pocket doesn't get me, but having a phone strapped to your leg does......


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

> Todays method of communication is immediate. Not like in the old days when people would wait a 24 hours to get back to you and were more proactive about scheduling their lives.


As was said, I might understand if you are a working mom and have children at home or take care of a elderly parent. But 99% of the time texts and calls are complete BS. Cell phones have become an addiction as evidenced by people having to have a phone in their hand. I read awhile ago that some company is marketing a piece of plastic about the size of an iPhone that you can use to wean yourself off the addiction.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey *foodpump* ... All things being what they were ... did she at the very least ... have nice looking legs?!? Did she have some bit of a hot look w/ the phone strapped to her leg?!? I mean ... you know ... was it worth the effort?!?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Yup, she did.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

foodpump said:


> .. she has her phone strapped to her leg....


Okay. I just tried it, and playing Angry Birds and Candy Crush is a little tricky in a standing position. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif Might need one of these.





  








Wrist-Cell-Phone-Holder.jpg




__
cerise


__
May 25, 2016


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Well then *fp* ... there it is ... If she can show it off _... she can show it off._ Maybe she uses it kinda like a _"sales tool"_.

_Think of it this way ... Would you rather it be HER or ME serving you your coffee?!?_​


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Well. You didnt say in your original post that she had great legs--
that changes everything!! 

Seriously though, I think the problem at the core is that having it strapped to her 
leg and easily accessible, sort of silently implies an intent to USE it.
To initiate a call sure, but much more likely to receive them.
Here you have a phone that at any time can ring 3 feet from the customers nose 
when she's standing at the table.
If I got right down to it, I suppos I would find that distracting too.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Even in small town America, you'll find the pierced, tattooed, and colorful hair.

Things is, in these places people stare at you and refuse to be served by you.

Server with her nose, and eyebrow piercings comes to your table with her 8 month old baby in her arms, and her enlarged breasts staring at you to take your order.

Nothing new here.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Come on now ... I think it's a bit of a stretch with the baby and enlarged breasts.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

IceMan said:


> Come on now ... I think it's a bit of a stretch with the baby and enlarged breasts.


I agree the baby has to go. Now lets order, I'll have two of everything.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

I carry a cell phone instead of a medic alert.  "help I've fallen and I can't get up"


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

HalB said:


> As was said, I might understand if you are a working mom and have children at home or take care of a elderly parent. But 99% of the time texts and calls are complete BS. Cell phones have become an addiction as evidenced by people having to have a phone in their hand. I read awhile ago that some company is marketing a piece of plastic about the size of an iPhone that you can use to wean yourself off the addiction.


Frankly, none of us really know what this woman does "outside" the environs of her job at a coffee shop. Sure, a lot can be trivial, but then again, so can 90% of every conversation ever had. This woman might have other gigs going on, either with music or art or whatever. You simply don't know if she needs to respond to inquires in a timely manner. Today that means immediately. Give people the freedom to have a life, just like office workers do when they gab around the water cooler, take 1.5 hour lunches, or surf the internet for their next vacation. Service workers deserve the same liberties as managers and executives. I don't deny the addictive nature and how people sometimes use them like pacifiers, but I try not to make sweeping generalizations about people. Moms and care givers aren't the only reasons to be 'available.' Again, as long as she does her job and is attentive and productive.

I also wouldn't trust a BOH locker to protect an $800 computer. I'd strap it to my leg as well if I had no pockets. Surely being a waitress at a coffee shop pays enough to replace it if it gets stolen, right?

It also occurred to me that fashion designers are teaming up with tech to integrate computers with clothing. Maybe she was making a fashion statement.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

> Originally Posted by *jake t buds*
> 
> Again, as long as she does her job and is attentive and productive.


Everyone that carries a cellphone at work thinks that they fit into this category... not everyone does though...abuse does occur...how do you draw the line and


jake t buds said:


> Give people the freedom to have a life


??? It is a difficult conundrum to solve. People can't deny black and white policies; gray areas they can abuse the hell out of.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

jake t buds said:


> . This woman might have other gigs going on, either with music or art or whatever. You simply don't know if she needs to respond to inquires in a timely manner.


Precisely my point. See, I'm "one of them", the employer. I sign the paychecks, I hump 18 hr days looking for contracts and marketing opportunities, mainly to keep my staff employed. Because I know if they get less than 30 hrs a week I'll lose them.

When I was at the Marriott in S'pore there was this waiter who sold insurance on the side. Every one knew enough to stay away from him in the lunch room, but the guy would hit you up at work. H.R. gave him a warning after people complained, disciplined him after the second violation, and canned him after the third. It wasn't the p.i.t.a. factor, it was that he was using company time for non-company purposes.

Last summer my 16 yr old kid wanted a new bike, nothing the matter with his old one, so I told him he could work for me. Slave labour at $11.25/hr. Every time I turned around he was in a corner texting. Took him aside and told him he could text all he wanted on his breaks. After a week I canned him. He gets a job washing dishes down the street, they made it very clear that his cellphone stayed in his bag.

Two months ago I canned our barrista. Her shift started at 10, she'd come in at 10:10, lock herself in the bathroom and yap on her phone for 15 minutes, she'd sign in for 10 am. Day I canned her, I caught her signing in for 10 am, asked her to pull out her phone and note the time, she refused to acknowledge the phone said 10;30-ish.

So I dunno...If I'm paying for your labour, I expect it. I don't negotiate for 2$ an hour cheaper if you can text or call during your shift about your p/t gigs.. Yes you can yap with your co-worker, chat up guests, but if you use your phone to earn money on my time, or to discuss your evening plans--or god forbid read your all-important texts regarding your current score on call-of-duty, you're outta here....

You didn't get my point about the girl's other items like wallet, keys, I.D. that didn't get strapped to her leg, but her phone did.

Fashion designers, deschmigners, whatever you want to wear on your time off is your business, just not at work.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

@foodpump I most certainly did get your point about the other items, but find it irrelevant. What you described is behavior NOT within reason. I suggest that if she took a call or a text for 20 seconds while NOT ignoring her duties, then all ok. If it happens every three minutes, then its not ok. The people you describe were fired for abusing the privilege, and I would have fired them as well. I never denied that abuse occurs, but people do have the right to coordinate their life, even freelance gigs, regardless if it's on the employers time. Its called human dignity, especially if there is no conflict of interest. This is hard for owner/ operators to understand because they see labor as a liability. Therefore, every minute you pay someone entitles you to own that person's minute. Or all 8 -10 hours(and sometimes more). It abstractly affects the bottom line, even if it doesn't. It's seen as a distraction, even if it isn't. Black and white rules are just as abusive as grey ones that are open to interpretation.

We're talking about a waitress in a coffee shop, ffs. If she takes 20 seconds a few times a day to answer texts but still does her job above and beyond the call of duty, why would you as an employer care? But I must re-iterate in case you missed it the first time. Within reason.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

WOW. Mix and match-amundo. Generally speaking now, and not at all an all the time thing, but it's my experience that all those employees I've dealt with that_ "do there job above and beyond the call of duty" , _just don't give me any reason to notice them doing things that would get so much on my nerves. I'm sorry, but I'm in the camp that believes that you do not need to be on the phone when you are at work. Break and lunch time ... _NO problemmo_ ... but _ON THE JOB_ ... lose the phone. Really good stretch to call anything in this conversation _"human dignity"_. Maybe see if you can find a political group that will back you on that thought.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Uh-huh....

Lets do a 180 here...

You pay X $ for concert tix.  In the  middle of a set, one of the musicians slides out her cell and stares at it for 20 or so seconds.  During this time she loses her beat, and it takes her well over 10 minutes afterwards to catch up.

Do you stop and think wtf?  Can't she do this inbetween sets?  I mean the concert is only 2 hrs and there's set breaks every half and hour.  Do you feel somewhat cheated, or not getting your money's worth?


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Within reason- "reason" depends on who you are talking to. People today think it's their God given right to carry a phone and be in constant contact with their friends. Ok, if they are responsible enough to understand that they have a job to do and not let their phone interfere then I wouldn't have a problem. But that would be very unusual. Just look at the driving while texting or talking on the cell phone stats. If they made cell phone use while driving a felony punishable by a $250,000 fine and 6 months imprisonment I don't think it would do anything. The only thing that would make a difference is to stop cell phones from working when used by the driver of a vehicle but not the passengers. If I could figure out a way to do that I would be the next Bill Gates.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

A concert is different, not an appropriate analogy. It's not the same thing, not even close. Anybody on the line that uses their phone during service should be fired. Even if there are no tickets up. There is a time frame and speed is of the essence. THAT interrupts efficiency. 

A waitress at a coffee shop has X duties to perform. If those duties are done, look for something else. Tables are wiped clean, chairs organized, station is re-stocked, and help is offered to the barista. 3 out of 15 tables are seated and already served. Nobody is in line and nobody is waiting outside. Signs are updated and the floor is swept. 20 seconds of texting is a problem? Yeah. Ok.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

foodpump said:


> ...shove the phone in her locker, or wherever she keeps her coat and purse. Owner was right beside her, so he must have o.k.'d the said fashion item.


I agree. Apparently, it was okay w the owner, but as a customer, I would prefer the waitress lose the phone and focus on my order. The strap, I presume, was store bought (not part of the "uniform") for personal use.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

I need to add that foodpump never said they he was neglected or complained the waitress was ignoring them or their job as a result of cell phone usage. A total assumption based on ideology. You guys make is seem like I condone employees texting and checking game scores anytime during the day.  My MET example suggests you can be a bad employee, regardless of smart phone usage. Pretty soon there will be glasses or even implants that do the same thing as smart phones. Should surgery be required to remove said implant to work at your restaurant? Technology is changing. Culture is changing. I guess you can move with it or not. As long as you act like a tyrant, people will treat you like one and find ways to side step the rules, regardless of technology. 

Also, there is always down time. In every profession. Accept that when you pay someone to work for you, you pay them through the busy periods as well as the slow. Why prevent someone for having a life when it’s slow? Will you pay them more when they bust their balls shuttling customers in and out when it’s over the top busy? Doing everything they can to maximize your profits? There is a restaurant down the street from me that has maybe 40- 50 seats. Two waitresses were covering all tables plus the bar on a sat nite. They turned the tables every hour, serving around 150 covers. They were busting their asses. Am I going to give them shit because they texted and checked their facebook page during the afternoon?

You don’t own people because you pay them. Period. Get out of the 19th century. I know the concept is difficult to swallow, especially if one subscribes to the almighty american work ethic and believes all others to be lazy, stupid, or self important and entitled if they don't scrub a counter that's already clean fifty times. 

This discussion seems to be about ideology, not a waitress with a cell phone strapped to her thigh. And I won't even touch the sexism. . .


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

[quote name="jake t buds" . 20 seconds of texting is a problem? Yeah. Ok. 
[/quote]

There is a problem, because its never 20 seconds, it always morphs into one more status update, one more of this or that. Like I mentioned in almost every post in this thread, the employee has breaks, never further than 2 hrs apart, and what you do on your break is your business.

I've had this conversation many times with employees: If you have to get high every day before your shift, you've got a problem. If you have to go on a bender once a week, you've got a problem, and, if you can't go less than two hours without checking your effing F.B.status, you've got the same problem.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Foodpump, this is a topic that needs to be addressed in the workplace by employers because what we have is a huge case of culture clash.   We have the people of our generation who have really only gained the whole idea of cellphones  and the internet etc  and being so connected all the time in the last maybe 20 or so  years and then we have those who have grown up with that culture and can't begin to imagine not being connected to facebook or twitter or whatever all the time is like and have no idea how to function without it.  

It's also all about respecting your job and the work you do as well as the people you work with as well as the ones you cook for and serve. 

As an employer you have every right to enforce your standards with your staff when it comes to this and so does every other employer and staff need to respect their employers wishes and do as they are asked.  In  the case of an employer who could care less... I'm sorry for the staff and the reputation their lax employer is making for them...

Sorry to vent but that is how I feel....


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

> then we have those who have grown up with that culture and can't begin to imagine not being connected to facebook or twitter or whatever all the time is like and have no idea how to function without it.


I think you just described several psychological issues that if brought to the attention of a psychiatrist would warrant treatment. It's an addiction, it's abnormal. So, sorry, I ain't buying your excuse.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

The problem is the fact that there are looser employees in the world that can't understand the concept of being off their phones during work-time. 


YES, Jake T you do apparently condone this behavior.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

jake t buds said:


> HalB said:
> 
> 
> > As was said, I might understand if you are a working mom and have children at home or take care of a elderly parent. But 99% of the time texts and calls are complete BS. Cell phones have become an addiction as evidenced by people having to have a phone in their hand. I read awhile ago that some company is marketing a piece of plastic about the size of an iPhone that you can use to wean yourself off the addiction.
> ...


This is where this thread went sideways.....

As per usual Jake has to drag the human condition into what started as a lighthearted peek into FP's world.

But that is ok...as far as I am aware we still have the right of free speech in America.

mimi

Edit to add.... I am proud of my work ethic , American or not.

m.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Thanks. I'll keep that in mind next time Mimi posts her usual conservative, derogatory comment bashing liberals or Obama./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

This is all about the owner thinking he/she is hiring cool, slick, hip people. If you see someone dressed in a way you don't deem appropriate it's not her fault. The service you get, or the lack of serve you get, is what the management allows. If I have a restaurant, I set the stage. I pick the performers and write the play. If someone doesn't want to read the lines as written then there are other stage productions around town. The phone has become the third arm. Most people could not see how they could live life without it. This is part of life but it is also a controllable part of live when business has to come first. If I'm working for someone they are paying me for 60 minutes every hour. It's not 50 minutes with 10 minutes answering texts messages. If a manager lets it happen it will be abused.


----------



## thespit (May 17, 2016)

ChefBillyB said:


> If I'm working for someone they are paying me for 60 minutes every hour. It's not 50 minutes with 10 minutes answering texts messages. If a manager lets it happen it will be abused.


Freakin' eh!


----------



## thespit (May 17, 2016)

jake t buds said:


> Thanks. I'll keep that in mind next time Mimi posts her usual conservative, derogatory comment bashing liberals or Obama./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


lol/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

How can we expect our employees to observe cell phone restrictions while on the clock, when our elected officials "tweet" and FB from their seats while in session doing their elected duties?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Just because someone else is acting or behaving stupid doesn't make it alright to act or behave stupid.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

IceMan said:


> Just because someone else is acting or behaving stupid doesn't make it alright to act or behave stupid.


Don't you mean if so-and-so drove off a cliff in daddy's Lexus you would have to do it too?

Or if Johnny stuck a fork in his eye you would want to do it as well?

I have more if you wanna.......

mimi


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

Personally, I have never seen anyone w an electronic device strapped to their body/person. My first thoughts might be... Is this a terrorist, suicide bomber in training, or someone who escaped house arrest? Very odd, IMO.

Also, I would imagine a safety factor also might come into play. I have a few mobile devices, and they do get hot! Can't imagine, nor want to, strap one to my body.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Personally, I have never seen anyone w an electronic device strapped to their body/person. My first thoughts might be... Is this a terrorist, suicide bomber in training, or someone who escaped house arrest? Very odd, IMO.


That is a great example.

I had to stop going to our local library because there was this swarthy guy with a well padded suit coat browsing the non fiction stacks.

Like 3 time in a row.

My therapist told me I was paranoid but next time I am gonna follow him.

At the very least he is a insurance salesman and you know how they can be.

mimi


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

This is a workplace rules issue. It is the responsibility of management to set workplace rules and enforce them.

I work with a lot of very young people at both of my jobs. One of my jobs is in an office, the other is in a bookstore. At the bookstore, you simply are not allowed to bring phones onto the floor. Period. They stay in your locker until break time. Not one of the 20 somethings I work with violates the rule. Ever. I've been there 6 years. It just doesn't happen because the limit has been set.

The office is different. I keep my phone in my purse or, if I'm waiting for a call from, say, the Dr's office or the Vet, I keep it on my desk on vibrate. We have a couple of quiet places where you can retreat if you really need to make or take a call. Every now and then, I need to read or send a text, if I'm meeting up with someone after work. It's not an issue. The ethic of the office is that everyone basically works their asses off, full tilt, all day. No-one has time to mess around with their phone. Not even the 20 somethings. So it's not an issue.

And, in the last 28 years I've worked with plenty of people adorned with many tattoos, piercings, and crazy hair who have had a sterling work ethic.


----------



## chef lenny (Jan 14, 2016)

It is called live in the now and don't let life pass you by (and I'm in my 20's)

When I get together with my friends we all are talking to each other face to face.

It's okay to turn it off and it is okay to use it. You just have to figure when it is appropriate and when it is not.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

I just received an email from a chef clothing site. I guess the cell phone is in the kitchen to stay.

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings> <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/> <wontFlipMirrorIndents/> <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/> </w:Compatibility> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"  UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><![endif]



COOKCOOL MODERN FIT #SMART CHEF PANTS

.

#HC57

.

• Slimmer fit leg and stretch fabric for a modern look.

.

• Elastic waistband with CookCool[emoji]8482[/emoji] lining and adjustable web belt for max comfort.

.

• Lightweight, moisture-wicking microfiber minimizes sweat.

.

• Wrinkle and soil-resistant to withstand spills and splashes.

.

• Secure, water-resistant pocket protects your phone.


----------

